# R.I.P Milo<3



## lexylex0526 (Dec 27, 2011)

Rest in Peace Milo..

Milo was my first betta. He was so hansome, the way his tail would flow in the water as he swam past his glass tank...but something horrid happened yesturday. As i returned from my school, Milo and my other fish Bentley had somehow gotten in the same side of the tank (past the betta divider) and fought for their territory. 
Milo's graceful fins were torn, and I watched him and bentley fly by the glass with tiny fin rips and holes...
As heart breaking as this loss was, I realize that Milo had to go sooner or later, and it was his time to go.
I will never forget him, and I will miss him always.
Now, he is swimming under the rainbow bridge with his brother comet.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Milo. He was pretty.


----------



## lexylex0526 (Dec 27, 2011)

I miss him, its been a few months now but no betta ever compares to him.


----------

